# AGP-to-PCI Adapter



## IvanM16 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, I know this question was asked before, but I didnt bother replying. Didnt want to bring a topic from 3 years ago back to life.

Anyhow, does an adapter exist to insert an AGP card into a PCI slot? Kinda like Catalyst's adapters for example, where they just convert pci x16 to pci x8.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry but there's no such thing. All you can do is use a PCI video card or replace the motherboard.


----------



## TheGrapeApe (Aug 23, 2005)

*YES Virginia, There IS a Santa Clara-Clause...*



UncleMacro said:


> Sorry but there's no such thing. All you can do is use a PCI video card or replace the motherboard.


Not True :4-thatsba ;

http://www.watch.impress.co.jp/akiba/hotline/20020601/etc_agp2pci.html


It's likely **** slow, and buggier than an XGI card, but it does indeed exist :sayyes:


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Well there's something you don't see every day. Not to mention the fact that you have to use the world's shortest AGP card to fit the thing in the case.


----------



## TheGrapeApe (Aug 23, 2005)

UncleMacro said:


> Well there's something you don't see every day. Not to mention the fact that you have to use the world's shortest AGP card to fit the thing in the case.


Well half height cards are quite common, built for Flex-ATX systems, so they aren't that uncommon, and there are even thinner ones (short usually refers to length not half-height cards) but they are usually very weak cards used more for 2D. 

The R9600s, FX5600/5700s, R9800SEs would all offer far more power on the board (not sure about transfering it through PCI let along the bridge adapter) than any of the 'retail' PCI cards out there which pretty much top out with the FX5600 and FX5700LE. 
There are more powerful 'workstation cards (that support PCI and PCI-X [not PCIe]), but they cost more than a new MoBo and CPU and GF6600/X700 combined which would blow them all away for less.

It all comes down to motivation, performance, and bang/buck. I'd say any solution requiring 3D loses out on the last two when using PCI of any kind.
That's what makes AGP-PCI somewhat pointless.


----------

